# Seat height adjustment...



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I cant alter my seat height!! The plastic handle on the side of the seat doesnt do anything!!?? I've tried getting out and pushing and pulling it, still nothing. Also tried the passenger side. Am i being dumb is there a knack to it or have other people experienced broken adjusters?? I can move the seat back and forth and also raise or lower the back support. Please help as im vertically challenged and just seeing the top of your head is not a good look! :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't panic ! This is perfectly normal....

....using your feet is the trick.

1. Sit in car
2. Make sure both feet are placed flat on floor
2. Lift lever - nothing happens ! :evil: 
3. Press forward with feet and the seat will raise up and back in an arc
4. Pull forward by bending at the knees, and pulling with arse will lower seat in a forward arc

Hope this helps


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above you are not the first with this and you will not be the last


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Teetees ur a legend, thanks for confirming that i am dumb!! Easy when you know how just tried it. :roll: Bit disappointed audi didnt throw in some electrics there but guess once set thats it unless ur miss's has the cheek to ask to borrow it! :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

starski4578 said:


> Teetees ur a legend, thanks for confirming that i am dumb!! Easy when you know how just tried it. :roll: Bit disappointed audi didnt throw in some electrics there but guess once set thats it unless ur miss's has the cheek to ask to borrow it! :lol:


No problem starski (love the name...lol)....welcome to MY world of dumbness :lol:

Have you sorted the clock out on the dash yet ? Now that IS a pig when you get around to it - took me ages.....in fact, the clocks changed back by the time I got it right :lol:


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

:lol: Yeah sorted the clocks when i bought it, took a lot of faffin about and the usual sore fingers afterwards!! I dont understand why so many people have to alter the clocks, maybe the former owner wasnt a member of the TT forum or somethin :lol:


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

This post shows just how good this forum is: a frustrating problem (me too!) = easily solved = big smile!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i STILL cant change my clocks, ive tried playing around with the knob ( no pun intended  )


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> starski4578 said:
> 
> 
> > Teetees ur a legend, thanks for confirming that i am dumb!! Easy when you know how just tried it. :roll: Bit disappointed audi didnt throw in some electrics there but guess once set thats it unless ur miss's has the cheek to ask to borrow it! :lol:
> ...


Had the same with the seat the day i got the car

I started trying to change the clock as it was an hour out then thought sod it daylight savings soon then i'll just have to change it again :lol:


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Do I win a prize for resurrecting a thread after 12+years ? :lol: 
I'm so glad to have found this forum , thought I'd been sold a car with 2 duff seat adjusters , a quick search on here showed I'm one of the many to have made the same error  .
They work fine :mrgreen: , another job I don't have to do!


----------



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

Same for me ..................... How could both seat height adjusters be broken. Now a problem no more (Thinks, thanks to the TT FORUM) 

2006 Audi TT Mk 1 roadster


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

My problem with the seat height adjustment was having it too far back so seat could not rotate down. Once I pulled both seats forward the height adjustment works fine. Still can't adjust up while in seat as this has to be done from outside car.


----------

